# Eyewash stations



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Been some time since I've posted. Had some career and life changes the last few years. I'm still plumbing, just in a little different capacity than in times past. When I have a few minutes, I'll post about that elsewhere in the forum. 

I came across an eyewash mounted on a handwashing sink in a commercial kitchen recently. Those are a big no-no, in my area at least (Illinois). Eliminating it was the easy part. 

Now the debate sets in as to whether an eyewash station is required in the first place. I know the Plumbing Code doesn't address whether or not they are required, only how they are to be installed when required by OSHA or another governing agency. 

The question is, is one required in a commercial kitchen? 
On a side note, what's the consensus on the saline bottle stations in lieu of stations piped with tempered water? Are they even allowed anymore?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would say no eyewash in a commercial kitchen, and I to believe a saline bottle meets osha requirements for food prep area.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

My architect advised me that OSHA regs call for them 'Where the eyes or body of any person may be exposed to injurious corrosive materials,...' and they have to be able to be reached within 10 seconds. 

Heck, that means I need a few in my shop, on each floor of a jobsite, and probably one in the laundry detergent aisle at WallyWorld! We all probably need one in our vans, too.... gotta love OSHA.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I can think of a few times that it would have been handy. Ever had a drop of primer get past your safety glasses? I couldn't see for a while.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

CBP said:


> My architect advised me that OSHA regs call for them 'Where the eyes or body of any person may be exposed to injurious corrosive materials,...' and they have to be able to be reached within 10 seconds.
> 
> Heck, that means I need a few in my shop, on each floor of a jobsite, and probably one in the laundry detergent aisle at WallyWorld! We all probably need one in our vans, too.... gotta love OSHA.


I have one in my van, always have one in our gang boxes on jobsites, and pay attention at Wal-Mart... They are normally on posts near the end of aisles.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I would say no eyewash in a commercial kitchen, and I to believe a saline bottle meets osha requirements for food prep area.


Yep agree, I have not seen one in a Wally World, Sam's Club, or any other restaurant in my travels.

Emergency Eyewash
• In addition to having employees wear personal protective equipment, employees involved in the handling and using of corrosive chemicals such as bleach, degreaser etc. need to have provisions for flushing their eyes in case of eye exposure. Depending on the chemical used, a restaurant may be required to have an emergency eyewash. Employees need to refer to 
the material safety data sheet (MSDS) of the chemical in use for specific requirements. When the emergency eyewash is required, employers need to 
make sure that the workplace has a properly functioning emergency eye wash
that meets ANSI Z-358.1-1981 (it should be labeled as such) requirements. Having an emergency eye wash also helps employees whose eyes may accidently come in contact with materials such as hot oils, peppers, etc.


----------

